# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Cần tuyển thợ gia công cơ khí CNC tại Thủ Đức -HCM

## tkdsoftvn_vt

Cần tuyển thợ gia công cơ khí CNC tại Thủ Đức: số lượng 02 thợ gia công cơ khí CNC.
* Yêu cầu:
- Có niềm đam mê về CNC (chỉ cần biết chút ít về CNC - sẽ được đào tạo thao tác và gia công ).
- Sẽ ưu tiên nếu biết sử dụng phần mềm thiết kế 3D (không bắt buộc).
- Cư ngụ gần khu vực quận Thủ đức.
- Độ tuổi <=30.

* Lưu ý: Đem theo hồ sơ khi xin việc.
* Nơi làm việc: Q. Thủ đức - Tp.HCM
* Lương thoả thuận.LH: Mr Tài, 0997728654

----------


## tkdsoftvn_vt

Cần tuyển thợ gia công cơ khí CNC tại Thủ Đức: số lượng 02 thợ gia công cơ khí CNC.
* Nơi làm việc: Q. Thủ đức - Tp.HCM
* Lương thoả thuận.LH: Mr Tài, 0997728654

----------


## tkdsoftvn_vt

Cần tuyển thợ gia công cơ khí CNC tại Thủ Đức: số lượng 02 thợ gia công cơ khí CNC.
* Nơi làm việc: Q. Thủ đức - Tp.HCM
* Lương thoả thuận.LH: Mr Tài, 0997728654

----------


## tkdsoftvn_vt

Cần tuyển thợ gia công cơ khí CNC tại Thủ Đức: số lượng 02 thợ gia công cơ khí CNC.
* Nơi làm việc: Q. Thủ đức - Tp.HCM
* Lương thoả thuận.LH: Mr Tài, 0997728654

----------

